#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  textbook torrents . com

## ChiangMai noon

lots of good stuff here including lots of reading materals for kids.

might study medicine in my free time.

Textbook Torrents - The Free Textbook Tracker

----------


## ChiangMai noon

see you've signed up there kingwilly.

thanks for the gratitude.
 :kma:

----------


## kingwilly

huh? 

Surely that is a show of support? did I not send you a green? I thught i did.

----------


## panama hat

Thanks, CMN . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Tomtom

I never realy worked out how easy and safe these torents really are.

Might give it a try once again.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> I never realy worked out how easy and safe these torents really are.
> 
> Might give it a try once again.


Safe. Especially if you get on a well-moderated private tracker. It's glorious.

The worlds biggest movie, music and software store and everything is free.
Lamb's bread.

----------


## aussimike

torrents ---- the best thing since sliced bread --- great movies - music - books - software  downloads -- and all gratis --- never pay to go to the movies again and watching movies not yet in thailand --

----------


## kingwilly

> ever pay to go to the movies again


why ever not? some films are made for the big screen...

----------


## obsidian

thanks for the link, cmn. i am a puter and inter web tard but i will give this a look.

^ (this is an example of marmite's well stated point in another thread, willy. it aint funny, clever or helpful. momoesque, it is. imo)

never heard the term "lamb's bread" before. descriptive.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ (this is an example of marmite's well stated point in another thread, willy. it aint funny, clever or helpful. momoesque, it is.)


WTF?? Explain.

The above is a stated opinion of mine, how is it wrong?

----------


## obsidian

(puffed air, it is. it isnt wrong its simply meaningless and off point. its one step away from leaving a smilie, a la aging one ( :Smile:  bro). posting to see your fingers move or puff up the post count. whateva. perhaps this isnt the best example of my point. apologies for the early morning tree jump and i will lie in wait in the tall grass for a better example.)

----------


## kingwilly

> perhaps this isnt the best example of my point.


Most certainly it is not. I know what you mean, and yes I do post useless crap quite often for the sheer pleasure of upping my post count and seeing my name in print.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

However, as you acknowledge this is not an example of that, 




> apologies for the early morning tree jump


so piss off pack to the hole you crawled out of




> and i will lie in wait in the tall grass for a better example.)


you do that, in fact probably best to find a more vulnerable victim, cos  :kma: 

I don't really give a shite wot u have to say to me!

----------


## obsidian

please feel free to delete my end of this, cmn/whomever.

----------


## obsidian

or mkp it where willy and i can tango till dawn.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> lots of good stuff here including lots of reading materals for kids.
> 
> might study medicine in my free time.
> 
> Textbook Torrents - The Free Textbook Tracker


Thanks for the link, CMN - green has already been sent.  But why put htis in the teaching section? - there is lots of stuff here that is interesting for us non-teachers as well.

----------


## kingwilly

> But why put htis in the teaching section? - there is lots of stuff here that is interesting for us non-teachers as well.


not really anywhere else that is more appropriate...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

guess it could go to multi media.

----------


## machangezi

> lots of good stuff here including lots of reading materals for kids.
> 
> might study medicine in my free time.
> 
> Textbook Torrents - The Free Textbook Tracker


Thanks CMN. I have found a book that I was looking for for months. Now how can I download it?  :Confused:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
hasen't this all been explained to you already when I told you about fillcontactzone?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## machangezi

Oops! Figured it out.  :Smile:  Azureus is the answer.

----------


## panama hat

Sadly very few seeders and leechers

----------


## kingwilly

> Sadly very few seeders and leechers


yes and no, i've d/l a few books over the last 2 days....

give it time.

----------


## panama hat

Mrs Hat was searching for Law books to supplement her collection and keep up to date . . .  she'll keep trying.  Great potential, though

----------


## Chong Boy

It's a fantastic site! 




> Sadly very few seeders and leechers


Going slow, but word will get around and it will improve.
Tell other people about this great site and then it can only get better and faster.

----------


## Whiteshiva

I have been unable to access this website for a few days now - only get a "site currently unavailable" message - anyone know if they have folded?

----------


## good2bhappy

same here

----------


## Begbie

and here. 

The best parts of the internet are gradually closing down as the copyright police are making free sites untenable.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> and here. 
> 
> The best parts of the internet are gradually closing down as the copyright police are making free sites untenable.


I am afraid you're right.  Fortunately the geeks tend to be one step ahead.  So until they come up with a better alternative (which I am sure they will), I guess we better download as much of the free stuff as we can, right?

----------


## kingwilly

yep website is down  :Sad:  

they were discussing the possibility on the forums and someone had asked about a plan for this eventuality, unfortunately I didnt get around to PMing and email so no idea where how they are now....

----------


## Whiteshiva

:goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :party43:  :party43:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup: 

The old URl is inactive (server issues!), but this IP:


Textbook Torrents : Download Textbooks For Free

might be worth a try - but keep it a secret!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :party43:  :party43:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:

----------


## JuniorExPat

Would have missed this if it didn't pop up on the homepage - great stuff, thanks CMN, can't green you though, have to spread it around first!

JxP

----------


## JuniorExPat

Thanks Whiteshiva.


JxP

----------


## AjarnJonesy

*Site Temporarily Unavailable*

  We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this.  error id: "bad_httpd_conf".......
Guess they need a GOOD Web Engineer. :Smile: 
 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## kingwilly

again.  :Sad:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> *Site Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this. error id: "bad_httpd_conf".......
> Guess they need a GOOD Web Engineer.


Try my link above  - Post #30. (link is using the IP address , rather than the url).  They are indeed up and running again! :France:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
thanks shiva.

----------


## MisterStretch

I've tried both links but can't register.

Thanks for the idea, though.  If it ever comes up, I'd be most interested in seeing what's available.

Thanks CMN and Whiteshiva.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> I've tried both links but can't register.
> 
> Thanks for the idea, though. If it ever comes up, I'd be most interested in seeing what's available.
> 
> Thanks CMN and Whiteshiva.


Give it a few days - they are having server problems again.

----------

